

Technical language in a non-technical setting (humor, video) - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZp8GemqTTU

======
ColinWright
I wouldn't usually submit this sort of item, but with Blackberry services
still unavailable over large swathes of Europe, it seems apposite.

Even so, there's a more serious point. Often in trying to communicate
technical subjects I run into the problem that science, math and computing
have appropriated ordinary words and given them a specific, technical, and
sometimes almost contradictory meaning. This can especially cause problems in
UI design, where users are expecting - and expected - to grasp instantly the
function and purpose of every button, widget and clickable they can see.

It's not always obvious.

Who is your audience? Have you defined them clearly enough to get this right?

